
Rome Defies New Anti-Establishment Mayor with the Same Old Problems - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/22/world/europe/rome-mayor-virginia-raggi-five-star-movement.html
======
davidf18
> From the article:

"Recently, for example, Ms. Raggi joined a kind of rear-guard protest by taxi
drivers in central Rome against Uber and car-hire services, even as the
demonstrators clashed with the police and threw cherry bombs.

After criticism that it was reckless for the city’s highest-ranking official
to appear to foment unrest, Ms. Raggi condemned the violence."

We had a problem in NYC where Mayor DeBlasio went up against Uber/Lyft as
well, attempting to limit the number of vehicles even though New Yorkers, the
people that elected him, wanted Uber/Lyft.

The Mayor of Rome didn't seem to understand her own constituents that put her
in office who want Uber over the legacy alternative. If they didn't want Uber,
Uber would be out of business. Instead of protesting against Uber, legacy taxi
networks should improve their service and cost structure to compete against
Uber.

~~~
gus_massa
Unless the protest included the 51% of the population it is possible that only
a small vocal minority wants the change.

